# 9900k setup not even running 2600MHz RAM without bumping VCCIO and VCCSA



## Ra97oR (Jul 18, 2019)

I am not sure what is wrong with my system, is the the mobo, CPU or RAM.

Have tried reseating CPU, RAM, changing RAM slots and on the latest BIOS.

Using XMP, the system won't even get to the rated 3200MHz speed. Instead it will only do 2800MHz with over 1.3V on VCCIO and VCCSA, with the auto setting.

Using the stock voltage, the fastest I got the system to post was 2400MHz. It won't post at 2500MHz and beyond.
CPU and everything else is running stock voltage and speed at the moment.


RAM in question:


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 18, 2019)

Painful. I have the same sticks and an 8700K and they can do well with 1.1V. Any lower though and it was Error frenzy on stress tests.

You might be able to push VCCSA down abit though, 1.3V is ridiculous.

Did you monitor your voltages with HWinfo under load? Especially the VCCIO/SA (should be rock solid on fixed voltage very close to what you've set) and vcore? You could also try different LLC settings.

XMP is essentially an overclock. I doubt this is the CPU though, because the sticks won't even do the rated speed.


----------



## Ra97oR (Jul 18, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Painful. I have the same sticks and an 8700K and they can do well with 1.1V. Any lower though and it was Error frenzy on stress tests.
> 
> You might be able to push VCCSA down abit though, 1.3V is ridiculous.
> 
> ...


I am running AIDA to check. Currently running stock VCCIO (0.95V) and VCCSA (1.05V) and only 2400 MHz.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 18, 2019)

Those are very low voltages though for an XMP setting and stock at 2400mhz is normal, isn't it?. My board puts a 1.2V auto voltage on them with XMP @ 3200.

I'd look into the sticks and the board. How does it go with a single stick? I'd be pretty close to an RMA on those right about now.
Did you have the same behavior with the BIOS the board came with? You could definitely try a few different versions, like the one prior to latest stable.

Also, isn't XMP a fixed profile? I have never seen the clock adjust to voltage of the VCCIO/SA on RAM. Might wanna post some screens of your BIOS settings.


----------



## Ra97oR (Jul 18, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Those are very low voltages though for an XMP setting and stock at 2400mhz is normal, isn't it?. My board puts a 1.2V auto voltage on them with XMP @ 3200.
> 
> I'd look into the sticks and the board. How does it go with a single stick? I'd be pretty close to an RMA on those right about now.
> Did you have the same behavior with the BIOS the board came with? You could definitely try a few different versions, like the one prior to latest stable.
> ...


The default BIOS on it was even worse, I would be lucky to even POST half the time on default. Intel states the 9900k should support 2600MHz natively, so I don't think they would require a overvolt to achieve a DRAM speed within official spec.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 18, 2019)

Ra97oR said:


> The default BIOS on it was even worse, I would be lucky to even POST half the time on default. Intel states the 9900k should support 2600MHz natively, so I don't think they would require a overvolt to achieve a DRAM speed within official spec.



Pfff wow. So if the default already had bad settings and this one is just a tad better, that does point at problems with either board or BIOS.

I remember getting a Gigabyte Z77X-D3H that came with a BIOS that gave a very hot PCH. One update later, -20C...


----------



## erocker (Jul 18, 2019)

I had the same issues when z370 came out. After a couple bios updates, things worked normally. Yep, also on a Gigabyte motherboard.


----------



## Ra97oR (Jul 18, 2019)

erocker said:


> I had the same issues when z370 came out. After a couple bios updates, things worked normally. Yep, also on a Gigabyte motherboard.


Did you have to RMA the board in the end?


----------



## londiste (Jul 18, 2019)

What voltage are you running RAM at?
Official spec for most high-speed modules is 2133 and 1.2V, all the magic is in XMP settings and 1.35V or even higher voltage that comes with it.


----------



## Ra97oR (Jul 18, 2019)

londiste said:


> What voltage are you running RAM at?
> Official spec for most high-speed modules is 2133 and 1.2V, all the magic is in XMP settings and 1.35V or even higher voltage that comes with it.


I am running 1.35V at the moment and only 2400MHz.


----------



## Vario (Jul 18, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Those are very low voltages though for an XMP setting and stock at 2400mhz is normal, isn't it?. My board puts a 1.2V auto voltage on them with XMP @ 3200.
> 
> I'd look into the sticks and the board. How does it go with a single stick? I'd be pretty close to an RMA on those right about now.
> Did you have the same behavior with the BIOS the board came with? You could definitely try a few different versions, like the one prior to latest stable.
> ...


Not necessary to run that much voltage.  I am running 3200 C14 1.33V VDIMM with 1.0V VCCIO and 1.05 VCCST.

The ram OP is using is B-die and it should perform similar to mine.  I think OP's board is the problem.

I had problems with my old Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H, garbage board.  Didn't like any ram I put in, was always unstable no matter the settings used.

If  OP bought the motherboard recently from Amazon he could return it to Amazon for full refund and try a different manufacturer.  Gigabyte RMA (to manufacturer) is not worth going through, they are scum at honoring warranty.


----------



## Ra97oR (Jul 19, 2019)

Hmm, it seems that everyone is pointing to the Gigabyte motherboard instead of a RAM issue. 

I ordered the motherboard and CPU from OCUK, let see what they say.


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 19, 2019)

Hopefully it's not the RAM I suggested causing trouble. Sorry though to read your having trouble with your new build.


----------



## Ra97oR (Jul 19, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Hopefully it's not the RAM I suggested causing trouble. Sorry though to read your having trouble with your new build.


I am very grateful with the recommendations that everyone given on the thread, having been out of the loop for such a long time it was very helpful.

I think I should RMA my RAM first before toying the idea of the mobo or even the CPU being bad. As everything else is stable other than the ram speed.


----------



## Vario (Jul 19, 2019)

Ra97oR said:


> I am very grateful with the recommendations that everyone given on the thread, having been out of the loop for such a long time it was very helpful.
> 
> I think I should RMA my RAM first before toying the idea of the mobo or even the CPU being bad. As everything else is stable other than the ram speed.


Its G skill Samsung B die, it should be solid.


----------



## Ra97oR (Jul 19, 2019)

Vario said:


> Its G skill Samsung B die, it should be solid.


I have a Corsair kit: 32GB Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200MHz C16 DDR4 (2x16GB) 

But even the best die might have some faulty one mixed in.


----------



## Vario (Jul 19, 2019)

Ra97oR said:


> I have a Corsair kit: 32GB Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200MHz C16 DDR4 (2x16GB)
> 
> But even the best die might have some faulty one mixed in.


Sorry, Corsair. But still, shouldn't have any issues. I am certain it is your motherboard.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 19, 2019)

There should be reason that motherboard can't run those sticks at that speed. Maybe try loosening the CPU heatsink a bit and sometimes that has caused memory issues.

32GB will need a bit more VccSA/IO... I would try setting that to 1.1 each and see if that helps.. So, set XMP, then change SA/IO voltage and reboot.

For giggles...are those sticks listed on the memory compatibility list? Have you tried two sticks?


----------



## John Naylor (Jul 19, 2019)

Can you post the CPUz SPD memory settings ?  Are the SPD settings matching your BIOS ?

The XMP setting for those sticks is 1.35 ... how much higher have you tried ?  Is the CPU overclocked ?  If so go back to stock settings and try there.   And yes, an over tightened cooler can cause the issues you describe.  I'd try DRAM voltages at least up to 1.40, Intel doesn't get cranky until you exceed 1.5



> _“1.5v is the absolute max we allow for XMP certifications. However, good DDR4 memory will run at 1.35v up to 3200. Technically, no “safe” (guaranteed) OC over-voltage but 1.35v or lower is best.”_ *– Intel*


Of course that assumes CPU at stick settings... For DDRs, through most o its run, DRAM voltage was 1.50 w/ 1.65 for XMP; on DDR3, w/ overclocked CPUs, we averaged 1.68 to 1.71 ... DDR4 builds , again w/ OCd  CPUs is up around 1.3875 - 1.3950.  I have seen others go to 1.45 overclocking the RAM but for a box one earns a living on, that's a bit high for me.

Failing anything in the preceding ... I'd contact the RAM and MoBo manufacturersand use tje Tech Support you paid for.


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Jul 19, 2019)

I’d say your voltages are the prime route for the issue. 

I know that around 1.35v SA/IO is needed for 4000 C12, and that you can do 3200 all day long on every single chip I’ve ever touched with less than 1.15v.


----------



## erocker (Jul 19, 2019)

Ra97oR said:


> Did you have to RMA the board in the end?


No, just waited a few months for a bios that worked. 



TheMadDutchDude said:


> I’d say your voltages are the prime route for the issue.
> 
> I know that around 1.35v SA/IO is needed for 4000 C12, and that you can do 3200 all day long on every single chip I’ve ever touched with less than 1.15v.


IMC's vary quite a lot from CPU to CPU, then add in different ways motherboards do things and voltages for SA/IO can be way different. A lot of motherboards seem to struggle with AUTO volting these and often just give it more than it needs so "it works".


----------



## Ra97oR (Jul 19, 2019)

It's pretty difficult to pin point the issue. Sadly I don't have a second RAM kit to double check.


----------



## heky (Jul 19, 2019)

This kit is on the Mobo`s qvl, so the bios should not be the problem. Can you test the ram somewhere else (Friend, Neighbor)? It could also be the memory controller is a dud.


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 19, 2019)

does 1.15v on the vccio/sa and 1.4 on the kit allow it to run @ 3200?


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Jul 19, 2019)

erocker said:


> IMC's vary quite a lot from CPU to CPU, then add in different ways motherboards do things and voltages for SA/IO can be way different. A lot of motherboards seem to struggle with AUTO volting these and often just give it more than it needs so "it works".



I’m well aware, dude. Let’s just say that I’m not “inexperienced” with motherboards. I’ll leave it at that.


----------



## Ra97oR (Jul 24, 2019)

I have done some further testing as my friend was building a new system. Simply put, there isn't anything wrong with the RAM, either the CPU IMC or motherboard is affecting it.

Have swapped to a Ryzen 3600 setup yesterday with the same RAM running XMP without issues now.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 24, 2019)

Funny that you chucked it and went to a slower cpu...


----------



## Ra97oR (Jul 24, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> Funny that you chucked it and went to a slower cpu...


I have been running expensive Intel CPU for a while, so gonna see if the budget Ryzen Zen2 3600 really lives up to the hype.

Gonna be a fun few years!


----------



## vega22 (Jul 24, 2019)

i would guess the bios auto setting the sub timings are tripping you up.

bits late now given the change, but i would say use aida to read the tables are either set them or run them a slacker.


----------

